# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  El espectacular desagüe de la presa de Itaipú

## Jonasino

> Un verdadero espectáculo se vivió este domingo 22 gracias a la naturaleza y la ingeniería del hombre. Luego de cuatro años y cuatro meses, se volvieron a abrir las 14 compuertas y tres canaletas del Vertedero de Itaipu, un atractivo único que fue visto por cerca de 10 mil personas, logrando así batir un récord de visitas en una jornada.
> 
> Por las compuertas del Vertedero de Itaipu se realizaron descargas de hasta más de 11 millones de litros de agua por segundo (11.158 metros cúbicos, por la mañana), lo que significa en términos comparativos, 2.5 veces más que el caudal actual de las Cataratas del Yguazú y 8 veces más que el caudal promedio anual.
> 
>     Un operativo como este se realiza bajo estrictos estudios en la Itaipu Binacional
> 
> La cantidad de agua que pasó por las 14 compuertas del Vertedero de Itaipu ofreciendo un atractivo único, fue causada por el elevado caudal de agua afluente al embalse de Itaipu, debido fenómeno El Niño registrado en los últimos días en el área de influencia. La última vez que se abrieron las 14 compuertas del Vertedero de Itaipu fue el 27 de julio de 2011.
> 
> Sin lugar a dudas, una atracción como esta atrae de gran manera a la población, por esa razón en el día de ayer, se registró un total de 9750 personas en ambas márgenes de la entidad (6251 en el lado brasileño y 3509 personas en el lado paraguayo), marca que bate el récord de visitantes en la Itaipu Binacional, en una jornada.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/brasil-...e-presa-itaipu

----------

aberroncho (24-nov-2015),embalses al 100% (25-nov-2015),frfmfrfm (24-nov-2015),HUESITO (25-nov-2015),Los terrines (25-nov-2015),perdiguera (24-nov-2015),titobcn (24-nov-2015)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Qué buen tobogán... Para tirar por ahí con una colchoneta.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool:

----------


## Jonasino

> La presa es la combinación de estructuras de hormigón, roca y tierra, que sirven para represar el agua y obtener el desnivel de 120 m (la caída bruta nominal) que impulsa la operación de las turbinas. En la parte superior de la presa principal están situadas las tomas por donde el agua inicia su descenso por la tubería de presión hasta la caja espiral, pre-distribuidor y distribuidor hasta accionar y hacer girar la rueda de la turbina. 
> 
> La presa de Itaipú (binacional: Paraguay y Brasil) tiene 7.744 metros de extensión y un alto máximo de 196 metros, el equivalente a un edificio de 65 pisos. Su construcción consumió 12,3 millones de metros cúbicos de hormigón, mientras que el hierro y acero utilizados permitirían la construcción de 380 Torres Eiffel, dimensiones que transformaron a la central en referencia para los estudios de hormigón y de la seguridad de represas.
> Tomas de agua
> 
> 20 tomas de agua, compuertas tipo vagón de dimensiones 8,23×16,35 m con accionamiento servomotor hidráulico y un peso de cada compuerta de 2420 KN.
> Tuberías de presión
> 
> Hay un total de 20 tuberías de presión de dimensiones 10,5 de diámetro interno y 142,2 m de largo.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/blogs/jose-diego...a/presa-itaipu

----------

F. Lázaro (31-mar-2016),HUESITO (01-abr-2016),willi (02-abr-2016)

----------

